# AT Ferries - Portsmouth/Bilbao



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Caravan Club have limited special offer at the moment on some ferry bookings with AT between Portsmouth/Bilbao. Just booked Aug/Sept 06 for £220 return via CC website. Sounds too good to be true but they've taken our money!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*AT Ferries*

Good afternoon

That is an excelent price - just had a play on the P&O website to see what they are offering and it is no where near as good!

Might just be worth double checking that the cabin in booked etc etc and it is not a shared berth.

If all is as planned, I think you have a bargain and when you take into account the diesel you are saving etc, this is even more the case!

Rapide561


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Rapide561
have double-checked booking printed off web and definitely says "4 berth cabin for use by 2", so fingers crossed!! Keep waiting for them to come back and ask for more money - previously discarded idea of ferry down to Bilbao on high cost. When I saw the CC offer thought it was just made for us - a quicker leisurely way of getting further south nearer sun - hopefully it will shine!!
S&L


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Good Deal If Your Short*

Hello there,

Seem like a great deal!

I have been toying with the Idea of coming back in October with P&O on Tesco deals. One way with Eurotunnel back with P&O just need to check with P&O will do one way as smallprint mentions something about all trips must originate from UK port (anyone know about this?).

I have just priced for us to go return in October Direct with AT (we are not CCmemebers) and it comes out at £654 for MH <7.5 Meters though it sates max height 2.8m so we are too tall for them @ 3.08m.

Have a good trip anyway

Trev


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A bit off topic so apologies to you steles for that.

Trev;

If it were me then i would stick with the same operator on both crossings if you can for a better price.

For example i have recently got a quote for hull - zeebrugge outbound with an outside cabin for 2 and a dover - calais inbound, both with p&o for £185 rtn, as soon as you start swopping companies on each crossing then the prices will inevitably rise.

Maybe consider trying p&o outbound dover/calais and bilbao/portsmouth inbound, worth a try.

pete.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> A bit off topic so apologies to you steles for that.
> 
> Trev;
> 
> ...


Pete

Was the quote with P&O direct or another source. That crossing is exactly what I looking for, never thought about it before as we always got a good price on NSF Hull - Zee/Rot. with the CC.

Thanks

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Don,

It was with P&O direct, i did try the caravan club website but it throws a wobbly when you try to specify two routes so i'll eventually give them a ring for a quote as they usually (but not always) come up with a slightly cheaper price than P&O direct.

While i'm on, P&O have also halved the club class option on dover/calais to a fiver each :wink: 

pete.


----------

